

Microsoft Page-Turning Patent Could Spell Trouble For Apple’s iBooks - Aaronontheweb
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/08/microsoft-tries-to-patent-virtual-page-turning-technique%e2%80%93should-apple-be-worried/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
eclark
Microsoft and Apple cross license so I doubt this will ever be an issue.

